# MAC OSX driver for a TRUST 5.1 sounndcard



## arena2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi everybody!

probably  a strange one....

does anybody know how to write drivers for MAC OS?

I have a TRUST 5.1 external soundcard and officially does not support OSX.
So, would it be possible to get it work on OSX somehow? Let's say by building an unofficial driver?

Thank you!


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 12, 2013)

arena2 said:


> does anybody know how to write drivers for MAC OS?



It's a tall task. I would imagine that anyone who is capable won't be willing to do it for free. Not many programmers develop drivers.



arena2 said:


> I have a TRUST 5.1 external soundcard and officially does not support OSX.
> So, would it be possible to get it work on OSX somehow? Let's say by building an unofficial driver?



I see nothing to indicate that OS X is even supported in the slightest considering they're pretty specific that it only works on Windows (no Linux and no OS X.) You have to be careful buying hardware for a Mac since not everything is supported.


----------



## arena2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Look what happened....

Yesterday, I decided to plug in the  sound card in the mac...
and the mac simply red and recognized the usb card without a question!!!!
Of course it also works with the most famous dj soft!!


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 13, 2013)

arena2 said:


> Look what happened....
> 
> Yesterday, I decided to plug in the  sound card in the mac...
> and the mac simply red and recognized the usb card without a question!!!!
> Of course it also works with the most famous dj soft!!



I would have imagined this would have been tried before asking if you already had the device. 
That's funny since OS X isn't even listed on their site as a supported OS. Maybe there is a common chipset or something. Either way, glad it works.


----------



## jihadjoe (Mar 15, 2013)

ASIO USB sound cards (basically external DACs) are supported on Mac and Windows with no drivers up to 24bits/96kHz. It's only beyond that bitrate, or when you start to use device-specific functions that you need drivers.


----------

